# Catoctin Shawl Pattern - Knit - Lace and Cables!



## stevieland

My new Catoctin Shawl pattern is now available! It may be purchased on Ravelry via PayPal for $6.00. Here is the Ravelry store link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/catoctin-shawl

If you prefer, you may PM me here with Catoctin Shawl Pattern in the subject and provide your email address in the body of the PM. (Please do not post your email address directly on this topic for your security.) I will then generate a PayPal money request, Pay Pal will email you, you can pay them with or without a PayPal account, they tell me you paid, and I email you the pattern. The pattern is available on Craftsy.com as well.

Catoctin is a top-down, crescent lace shawl with a cool cable and lace knitted-on border. The shape really helps the shawl stay on your shoulders, but can be wrapped in a bunch of different ways around your shoulders. It was designed to be knitted in fingering weight yarn, but would look great in heavier weight yarns as well. Catoctin is a relaxing knit with interesting stitch patterns that have a nice rhythm to themlots of multiples of threesand so the design is easy to memorize, fast to work and never boring!

The 13-page tutorial-type pattern includes large, easy-to-read charts as well as row-by-row written instructions, so anyone can knit this shawl! Also included are comprehensive instructions about how to work a knitted-on border, customize the size and block to the crescent shape.

Blocked Size: Pattern size is blocked to 72 x 19. The size is easily customizable to a smaller shawlette size or a larger shawl as well.

Yardage required: The green shawl pictured used 770 yards of fingering weight on US #6 (4mm) needles. The range of yardage used by test knitters was between 750 and 850 yards. If you are using thicker fingering or sock weight yarn that has a yardage of about 400 yards per skein, you may wish to go down a needle size in order to make sure that you have enough yarn. (The two test knitters that used a bit thicker yarn both used between 825 and 850 yards on US 6s.)

Thanks for having a look!


----------



## julielacykntr

Love your shawls! Sooooo talented!


----------



## trish2222

Love it - great design


----------



## missmolly

Gorgeous design :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad

All your designs are fantastic!! This is sure to be a winner! Beautiful!


----------



## stevieland

Thanks so much to everyone for commenting. I'm glad you all like this new one. I really enjoyed the design process, particularly adding cables to the lace border. My first attempt at that... I'd been wanting to for a while, but had to find the right cable!


----------



## Dreamweaver

What's not to love... as with all your patterns... Guess I need to add this one to my list and go check out stash for the right yarn.... OR order some...


----------



## StellasKnits

Lovely! I edited your title slightly to add "Knit". Such a beautiful shawl!


----------



## Pocahontas

A gorgeous design indeed!! Can't wait to see the finished projects of all the incredible lace knitters on this forum.
Yours, Dee, in the beautiful green you've chosen is out of this world stunning. Reminds me of Ireland.


----------



## laurelarts

That is stunning!!!! I am falling in love with all of these lace shawls.


----------



## Sewbizgirl

It's gorgeous! I love the border...


----------



## stevieland

Dreamweaver said:


> What's not to love... as with all your patterns... Guess I need to add this one to my list and go check out stash for the right yarn.... OR order some...


Thanks! Well, it's always nice to have an excuse to order more right??? It's is amazing with a huge stash that one still just can't find the right yarn at times. Or so we tell ourselves.... :wink:


----------



## stevieland

Pocahontas said:


> A gorgeous design indeed!! Can't wait to see the finished projects of all the incredible lace knitters on this forum.
> Yours, Dee, in the beautiful green you've chosen is out of this world stunning. Reminds me of Ireland.


I can't wait to see either. That is such an exciting part about designing and having people knit your patterns. To see all the different interpretations is really amazing to me... it is so rewarding... and I have to pinch myself as well!!! I am blessed that you all on KP here have been so encouraging, that is for sure.

And yes, that is an Irish green, isn't it?? You should see that yarn in person... it almost glows from within. The dyer is local to me here and is a lovely woman. She sells online as well.


----------



## oge designs

Stunning design!! Love the colour and the cables.


----------



## hoekh20

Beautiful


----------



## betsyknit

It is beautiful. I just purchased the pattern. Now to find the right yarn, finish a few WIP and get started!


----------



## Rainebo

What a lovely design! Such nice drape!


----------



## Sandiego

Gorgeous as always!!!! I downloaded the pattern. Dee, you just keep coming up with the most beautiful patterns. I may have to order the yarn. Can't have too much yarn. Lol!!!! Thanks for another beautiful pattern. ;0)


----------



## Tove

Oh, what a beautiful shawl. I must go shopping today to see if I can afford the "just right" yarn.

So, if I understand right, this is what I need:


----------



## Tove

Oh dear, the whole message did not go through, I'll try again - 

so, if I understand right, this is what I need:

Yarn: a Fingering or 4 ply
Gauge: 5st pr inch or 20st = 4"
Needles: 4.00mm and 5.0mm
Quantity: 686m


----------



## engteacher

Ok. I'm in. Have a shelf of lace yarn crying for attention. Just need to pick the right one. Love your shawls.


----------



## eeyori1955

That is beautiful, your very talented.


----------



## smm_knit

Love it, the Crescent shape is my favorite. 
Still working on the Holden, but will be anxious to get your
new pattern.
Your work is beautiful as always.
Thanks


----------



## tookie

All of your shawls are beautiful, but this one looks special to me. Really like it.


----------



## colleend2006

Well I bought it, expect a lot of questions as it is probably out of my comfort zone.. But I love it!


----------



## stevieland

Rainebo said:


> What a lovely design! Such nice drape!


Thanks so much. I love your designs too... what clever and special little animals with beautiful faces. That Westie looks like a real dog!


----------



## stevieland

Sandiego said:


> Gorgeous as always!!!! I downloaded the pattern. Dee, you just keep coming up with the most beautiful patterns. I may have to order the yarn. Can't have too much yarn. Lol!!!! Thanks for another beautiful pattern. ;0)


Thanks.... so kind of you to say... and you are right... one can NEVER have too much yarn. I wish that more husband's understood that. (I told my friend that owns a yarn shop that she should have "Home Depot" stamped on her bags rather than the name of a yarn shop.)


----------



## stevieland

Tove said:


> Oh dear, the whole message did not go through, I'll try again -
> 
> so, if I understand right, this is what I need:
> 
> Yarn: a Fingering or 4 ply
> Gauge: 5st pr inch or 20st = 4"
> Needles: 4.00mm and 5.0mm
> Quantity: 686m


Hi Tove! Nice to see you!

Yes... fingering weight or 4 ply, but buy more than 686 meters for sure... and keep in mind that some fingering weight can be 1 or 2 ply literally, it really depends on the actual weight more than anything. PM me for more details if you like. Or join the KAL so we can talk all about it there!

Ideally I would try to buy closer to 780 meters/850 yards, since that is the most yarn used by test knitters. But if you check that your gauge of whatever yarn you pick is fairly close to my own per the pattern, you should be able to use less. So you could go down a needle size if your stitches are bigger than mine. But for sure don't buy any less yarn than 730 meters/800 yards to be on the safe side. With lace, since different fibers respond differently to blocking, it is really hard to estimate exactly. So it is always better to have more than you need to be on the safe side.

FYI, when I measure my gauge for my pattern, I am measuring a stockinette section of the actual shawl that has been blocked and then relaxed for a day or two. I don't stretch it out.. I just lay the shawl down and get out a ruler and measure. If I were to have stretched my green sample out a bit, I could have easily gotten it to 4.5 st per inch. So there lies the problem of really getting a good gauge on lace--since the fabric has lot of give to it because of the blocking process and knitting it on much larger needles than the yarn tag calls for to make it open and lacy, and some fiber has more give than others depending on how its blocked and even how many hours off the blocking boards at times--it is really hard to get an accurate read.

The needles sizes are what I used... but some test knitters used a US 5/3.75 mm needle instead... and the larger needle is for the bind off of about 30 stitches only, so you can use about any spare sharp pointed needle for that.

Good luck!


----------



## pegmcc

Deeeee!
PLEASSSSSE stop!! I will never catch up with all your breathtaking designs if you keep up this pace with your design process!! I MUST make this one toooo! How do you sleep at night...you have such a creative soul. Am so in awe.


----------



## stevieland

pegmcc said:


> Deeeee!
> PLEASSSSSE stop!! I will never catch up with all your breathtaking designs if you keep up this pace with your design process!! I MUST make this one toooo! How do you sleep at night...you have such a creative soul. Am so in awe.


Aw shucks! You make me blush!! You are too kind.

I'll tell you one thing.... quitting one's "real" job to design full time and having to prove to one's husband that was a good idea provides plenty of impetus to knock out these designs quickly!!!


----------



## suzanne18

I am wondering if lace weight would be okay for this shawl? It is really beautiful and I would love to join in on this KAL...


----------



## stevieland

suzanne18 said:


> I am wondering if lace weight would be okay for this shawl? It is really beautiful and I would love to join in on this KAL...


I would not recommend lace weight as my first choice....the design is very textured all over, and in particular the cables on the border will show off to their best advantage with fingering or heavier in my opinion. We discussed this on the Catoctin KAL earlier today, so I am going to cut and paste if that is okay:

_.....Regarding lace yarn... not all lace is alike, of course. There are heavier lace yarns that are 100% merino at 880 yards or less per 100 grams that might work. That kind of lace yarn is a bit plump and still shows some stitch definition. You would want to swatch the border, block it hard, and wait a day or so and see what the cable looks like. I think a yarn like Zephyr Lace 2/18, which is a medium weight lace yarn, would make the cables looks sort of straggly. But I could be wrong.... I've been before many times! For example, I thought my Alexandra shawl would not look good in lace weight and once a few folks knitted it in lace, I could see I was sorely mistaken. So swatch before starting so you are not disappointed....._

Feel free to check out the KAL for more info http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-180246-1.html

or PM me.


----------



## musing crow

It's a must have pattern. Really beautiful! Love the color too - Pantone's color of the year is Emerald !


----------



## stevieland

musing crow said:


> It's a must have pattern. Really beautiful! Love the color too - Pantone's color of the year is Emerald !


Thanks! I had no idea about the emerald color of the year! I guess I am "on trend" as they say....Woo Hoo!!!! (it was an accident I assure you!)


----------



## aknitter

Dee! You're amazing! I'm about 4 shawls behind! 

Anita


----------



## Carol77584

Another outstanding pattern. Love the look of it.


----------



## smm_knit

So Sorry, I meant Holbrook


----------



## Knittingkitty

Gorgeous shawl, amazing design!


----------



## Sandiego

stevieland said:


> Thanks.... so kind of you to say... and you are right... one can NEVER have too much yarn. I wish that more husband's understood that. (I told my friend that owns a yarn shop that she should have "Home Depot" stamped on her bags rather than the name of a yarn shop.)


Lol!!!! You are absolutely right! I just got back from my LYS and bought some beautiful Malabrigo kettle dyed sock yarn. Will that work? It looks kind of tonal. Thanks, Dee!!!! ;0)


----------



## stevieland

Sandiego said:


> Lol!!!! You are absolutely right! I just got back from my LYS and bought some beautiful Malabrigo kettle dyed sock yarn. Will that work? It looks kind of tonal. Thanks, Dee!!!! ;0)


Malabrigo good!!!! Yummy!!! I love the stuff.


----------



## stevieland

smm_knit said:


> So Sorry, I meant Holbrook


No problem! You would not be the first to call it that.


----------



## stevieland

Thanks again to everyone who took the time to comment! You make a gal feel real good! Hugs.


----------



## Sandiego

stevieland said:


> Malabrigo good!!!! Yummy!!! I love the stuff.


Thanks! That is what I will use. ;0)


----------



## piecemaker

Another great design Dee! I will never run out of projects with you around designing such beautiful things. I will definitely be purchasing this to add to all your others. I still have to finish my Naciann though before I can start another project ( which I am loving knitting by the way). Love the green too, my favorite color.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

I have to wait I I go back to work in August before I can buy the pattern. I know what yarn I want to knit it in and I have to wait till I get paid before I can buy it also.


----------



## belleflower

Love itxx


----------



## stevieland

piecemaker said:


> Another great design Dee! I will never run out of projects with you around designing such beautiful things. I will definitely be purchasing this to add to all your others. I still have to finish my Naciann though before I can start another project ( which I am loving knitting by the way). Love the green too, my favorite color.


Thanks! I am so happy you are enjoying Nanciann!


----------



## CBCAROL

stevieland said:


> Thanks so much to everyone for commenting. I'm glad you all like this new one. I really enjoyed the design process, particularly adding cables to the lace border. My first attempt at that... I'd been wanting to for a while, but had to find the right cable!


I have already purchased mu copy of "Catoctin Shawl Pattern" and I will be getting the yarn by next Wed or Fri....
as I've ordered it already........ and by then I should have my "Primrose Shawl" completed.......
I hope to be included in the KAL......
Thanks again for ALL of your WONDERFUL designs......
CBCarol of Cocoa Beach, Florida... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevieland

CBCAROL said:


> I have already purchased mu copy of "Catoctin Shawl Pattern" and I will be getting the yarn by next Wed or Fri....
> as I've ordered it already........ and by then I should have my "Primrose Shawl" completed.......
> I hope to be included in the KAL......
> Thanks again for ALL of your WONDERFUL designs......
> CBCarol of Cocoa Beach, Florida... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hi Carol! So nice to see ya.... and I look forward to having you join us on the KAL. Thanks!


----------



## Reyna

An amazing shawl! I am slowly, slowly convincing myself do do a lace knit, in the meanwhile I can enjoy myself just looking at all the lovely shawls made by KPers.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Reyna,
try this little 2 row pattern, Cast on 10 stitches. Knit 2 garter stitch rows and then start the pattern . Row 1. Knit across. Row 2. Knit 2 stitches together, YO. Repeat these two rows for the pattern. That is it. You can use this stitch pattern to make shopping bags.


----------



## Reyna

Thank you, Daylily Dawn, I will give it a try. I have pasted your post to my knitting folder so that I can remember who to show it to when it is done.

My sister has a garden nursery in the Western Cape, South Africa. People from far and wide go to her for their day lilies! She also has many beautiful Inca Lilies.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Reyna, 
Is her name Gail Barnet? We have a husband and wife couple listed in our email membership list with that name. Is she your sister. Would love to visit her nursery.


----------



## linda09

Lovely shawl, couldn't resist so have bought it. I do think I have suitable yarn so I can get started really soon. Starting a new project is always so exciting.


----------



## stevieland

linda09 said:


> Lovely shawl, couldn't resist so have bought it. I do think I have suitable yarn so I can get started really soon. Starting a new project is always so exciting.


Thanks much for buying the pattern. Please come say hi on the KAL if you are so inclined.


----------



## Gypsycream

You are one very talented designer!


----------



## Reyna

DaylilyDawn said:


> Reyna,
> Is her name Gail Barnet? We have a husband and wife couple listed in our email membership list with that name. Is she your sister. Would love to visit her nursery.


My sister's name is Jeannette, and she lives in Stanford. Her DH passed away 18 months ago, and she is winding the nursery down as it is just too much work for her now. She is 70 and still keeps herself very busy.


----------



## DaylilyDawn

Reyna said:


> My sister's name is Jeannette, and she lives in Stanford. Her DH passed away 18 months ago, and she is winding the nursery down as it is just too much work for her now. She is 70 and still keeps herself very busy.


Reyna,
I am so sorry to hear that her husband passed away. I can understand that it will be more than she can handle at her age I do hope that whoever buys it from her will keep daylilies as part of the plant list. They need to be seen more in areas where they are not expected.


----------

